# How not to handle a rattlesnake



## MikeNative (Sep 23, 2015)

This guy is bonkers https://youtube.com/watch?v=7ewdisyzk4k


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

When handling, cleaning, feeding, assist feeding/shedding or photographing venomous snakes, those of us who aim to do it without ending up in intensive care, perform to exceptionally high levels to mitigate all risks.

I totally lack care and compassion for those who are bitten because they cut corners to show off.


----------



## MikeNative (Sep 23, 2015)

Even if the animal were harmless he would be showing it a total lack of respect. It’s not a religious prop such as a septa or cross it is a living creature and probably absolutely terrified. 

If I were the snake I would have done the same thing.

It is interesting what this church believes. Apparently the bible mentions god protecting his followers from serpents and poison. I am not a religious person but I am fairly sure the bible also mentions not testing gods power.

Would have thought being totally daft with a poisonous animal just for the sake of it would cancel out any protection by a long shot.


----------

